# revdep-rebuild trova inconsistenze e se ne frega!

## wildancer

 :Shocked:  Ragazzi questa è strana forte

```

# revdep-rebuild

[...omitted...]

Checking dynamic linking consistency...

  broken /usr/libexec/autopackage/libuau.so.3.0.0 (requires  libcurl.so.2 libxml2.so.2)

  broken /usr/libexec/autopackage/luau-downloader.bin (requires  libcurl.so.2 libuau.so.3)

  broken /usr/libexec/autopackage/vfolder-magic (requires  libxml2.so.2)

 done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.3_rebuild)

Assigning files to ebuilds... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.4_ebuilds)

Evaluating package order... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order)

Dynamic linking on your system is consistent... All done.

```

??? Trova delle inconsistenze, poi non emerge nulla e dice che il sistema è apposto?!? ho paura che ci sia qualcosa che non va...

----------

## randomaze

 *wildancer wrote:*   

> 
> 
>   broken /usr/libexec/autopackage/libuau.so.3.0.0 (requires  libcurl.so.2 libxml2.so.2)
> 
>   broken /usr/libexec/autopackage/luau-downloader.bin (requires  libcurl.so.2 libuau.so.3)
> ...

 

E' solo una mia impressione oppure stiamo aprando di pacchetti non gestiti da portage?

----------

## wildancer

hemm... non ho niente di installato a mano, devo cominciare ad avere paura?

EDIT: Con equery belongs quei files non li trovo... Ragazzi devo iniziare a preoccuparmi? Mi hanno violato il computer? Qualcuno sa queste benedette libuau checcosa dovrebbero essere?Last edited by wildancer on Mon Jun 12, 2006 3:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Scen

```

# eix autopackage

Found 0 matches

```

Sicuro di non aver installato niente manualmente?  :Rolling Eyes: 

Come ha detto randomaze, quegli eseguibili sembrano appartenere ad AutoPackage, attualmente non in Portage, ergo....  :Razz: 

----------

## wildancer

Non so nemmeno cosa sia autopackage santo dio... Ho capito, cerco un rootkit detector

----------

## =DvD=

autopackage si installa "da solo" se si prova a eseguire un file .package

----------

## wildancer

@=dvd= mh, e dove mette le sue schifezze? è un worm? Nessuno ha la mia pass di root... come Caspita è possibile?

Ho fatto una ricerca su internet, sembrerebbe che questo autopackage sia una specie di gestore di pacchetti che si autoinstalla quando si esegue il primo pacchetto .package e poi gestisce installazione e disinstallazione di pacchetti... Ora, prima di capire come ha fatto ad installarsi sl mio pc vorrei toglere ogni traccia di questo individuo dal mio pc, poi torchierò mio fratello (Mia madre e mio pdre non usano il pc) per capire se lui ha la mia pass di root e soprattutto come l'ha trovata... Qualcuno sa che files compongono questo software? perché sul sito non trovo nemmeno i sorgenti...

EDIT: Per rimuovere autopackage basta un pakage remove autopackage-gtk autopackage nel caso qualcuno prima o poi abbia il mio stesso problema, ovvero una fidanzata che 2 mesi fà rivelò la password di root al fratello imbecille... chiedo scusa a tutti per il disturbo per quello che si è ritrovato ad essere un 3d OT, non lo sapevo proprio e me ne vergongo!   :Embarassed:  Per altro ha cercato di installare Gaim, che già c'è... Lo uccido

----------

## =DvD=

LOL senti fai cosi' : cambia pass e dicci quale era che siamo curiosi!

(MAI la passw alla fidanzata!)

----------

## nick_spacca

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> (...)
> 
> (MAI la passw alla fidanzata!)

 

CONCORDO pienamente...che eri impazzito quando le hai detto la passwd   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> (MAI la passw alla fidanzata!)

 

nemmeno a fratello, madre, padre, amici, conoscenti e quant'altro...   :Wink: 

----------

## wildancer

Alla fidanzata si dai... non potete dire che Nessuno qui confessa la password alla fidanzata! cmq era abbastanza difficile,

cv82_cLaFdcDRd1001 ma per me era semplicissima ... un po l'abitudine un po che è ricavata da cose a me familiari...

purtroppo non solo a me, sono rimaste impresse pure a lei, vedi a fargli fare l'aggiornamento?

----------

## randomaze

 *wildancer wrote:*   

> Alla fidanzata si dai... non potete dire che Nessuno qui confessa la password alla fidanzata!

 

Confessare si puó... basta cambiarla un attimo dopo  :Razz: 

----------

## !equilibrium

 *wildancer wrote:*   

> Alla fidanzata si dai... non potete dire che Nessuno qui confessa la password alla fidanzata! cmq era abbastanza difficile,

 

eh infatti... mi ha pure minacciato per saperla  :Very Happy:  perchè pensava che usassi root per 'occultare segreti' ... donne... detto tutto.

----------

## Cazzantonio

si si... tanto posso anche gridarla ad alta voce dalla terrazza... ricordarsi una password di 10 caratteri numerici+lettere+caratteri speciali non mi pare banale... sicuramente non gliela scrivo   :Twisted Evil:   :Laughing: 

----------

## !equilibrium

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> si si... tanto posso anche gridarla ad alta voce dalla terrazza... ricordarsi una password di 10 caratteri numerici+lettere+caratteri speciali non mi pare banale... sicuramente non gliela scrivo   

 

/me travestito da vu-cumprà, si mette sotto la terrazza di cazzantonio con un registratore in mano

 :Wink: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

> eh infatti... mi ha pure minacciato per saperla  perchè pensava che usassi root per 'occultare segreti' ... donne... detto tutto.

 

mamma mia... no comment   :Laughing: 

----------

## codadilupo

ma sono l'unico qui che ha la ragazza che NON vuole sapere la password, perché cosi' non deve imparare come e cosa si fa, e continuo a fare tutto io  :Wink:  ?

Coda

----------

## emix

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> ma sono l'unico qui che ha la ragazza che NON vuole sapere la password... ?

 

Ma sono l'unico qui che NON ha la ragazza?  :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Cool: 

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

 *emix wrote:*   

>  *codadilupo wrote:*   ma sono l'unico qui che ha la ragazza che NON vuole sapere la password... ? 
> 
> Ma sono l'unico qui che NON ha la ragazza?    

 

 :Neutral: 

----------

## nick_spacca

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> ma sono l'unico qui che ha la ragazza che NON vuole sapere la password, perché cosi' non deve imparare come e cosa si fa, e continuo a fare tutto io  ?
> 
> Coda

 

2

nick_spacca

----------

## mrfree

 *emix wrote:*   

> Ma sono l'unico qui che NON ha la ragazza?    

 

Che facciamo??? Mal comune mezzo gaudio?   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Edit: ora che ci penso... il fatto che entrambi abbiamo Guybrush come avatar c'entra qualcosa???

----------

## wildancer

Diciamo che la posizione di !equilibrium è la piu simile alla mia... Diciamo che Fra trova fastidiosa l'idea che linux sia così impenetrabile.

Alcune volte le persone credono che chi usa una password deve per forza nascondere qualcosa, vagli a spiegare che se non avessi criptato

quella foto in cui porta un mio pigiama e sembra un puffo ora avrebbe da vergognarsi con mio fratello proprio grazie alla pass di root che gli ha dato!

@cazzantonio La mia non era semplice, ma fcile da ricordare cv82_cLaFdcDRd1001 se mi conosci da un po capisci che è un mix della mia data, iniziali della mia famiglia e le iniziali di un gruppo rap romano che mi sentivo qualche tempo fa (qualche... sig facevo le superiori...) Quella di adesso mette paura...

infatti ci metto 6 ore a digitarla, gh...

----------

## emix

 *mrfree wrote:*   

> Edit: ora che ci penso... il fatto che entrambi abbiamo Guybrush come avatar c'entra qualcosa???

 

Ahahahha.... be' può essere  :Laughing: 

----------

## =DvD=

 *wildancer wrote:*   

> [cut] quella foto in cui porta un mio pigiama e sembra un puffo [cut]

 

si, si, la foto con il """pigiama""" e il """puffo"""  :Wink: 

@mods: a questo punto lo sposterei nell'altro forum  :Smile: 

----------

## u238

io mi limito a digitargliela quando le serve  :Wink:  (anche se il mio PC nn lo deve toccare nessuno, nemmeno lei  :Razz:  )

----------

## koma

ritornando IT wild per caso hai installato amule adunzanza con un pacchetto particolarE?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## =DvD=

 *koma wrote:*   

> ritornando IT wild per caso hai installato amule adunzanza con un pacchetto particolarE? 

 

it in quale topic? =D

----------

## wildancer

no koma era mio fratello con Gaim... che oltretutto era già presente sul sistema! Io amule cel'ho sul portatile amd64! perche lupz mo fa pure i package?

----------

## fbcyborg

OK! adesso si ricomincia... 

ogni tanto revdep-rebuild si trova con le mani in mano e pur di fare qualcosa rompe l'anima al sottoscritto.

Perchè fa così adesso e non emerge nulla?

```
# revdep-rebuild

Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

Checking reverse dependencies...

Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

will be emerged.

Collecting system binaries and libraries... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.1_files)

Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.2_ldpath)

Checking dynamic linking consistency...

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib64/libarts_akode.la (requires /usr/lib64/libesd.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib64/libarts_xine.la (requires /usr/lib64/libesd.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib64/libaudiofilearts.la (requires /usr/lib64/libesd.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libarts_akode.la (requires /usr/lib64/libesd.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libarts_xine.la (requires /usr/lib64/libesd.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libaudiofilearts.la (requires /usr/lib64/libesd.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/kde3/libk3bflacdecoder.la (requires /usr/lib64/libFLAC.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/libakode_xiph_decoder.la (requires /usr/lib64/libOggFLAC.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/libakode_xiph_decoder.la (requires /usr/lib64/libFLAC.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/libFLAC++.la (requires /usr/lib64/libFLAC.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/libOggFLAC++.la (requires /usr/lib64/libOggFLAC.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/libOggFLAC++.la (requires /usr/lib64/libFLAC.la)

  broken /usr/lib/kde3/libk3bflacdecoder.la (requires /usr/lib64/libFLAC.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libakode_xiph_decoder.la (requires /usr/lib64/libOggFLAC.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libakode_xiph_decoder.la (requires /usr/lib64/libFLAC.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libFLAC++.la (requires /usr/lib64/libFLAC.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libOggFLAC++.la (requires /usr/lib64/libOggFLAC.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libOggFLAC++.la (requires /usr/lib64/libFLAC.la)

 done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.3_rebuild)

Assigning files to ebuilds... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.4_ebuilds)

Evaluating package order... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order)

Dynamic linking on your system is consistent... All done.

```

 :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Onip

probabilmente quelli sono file che non sono stati rimossi durante qualche disinstallazione, revdep li trova e vedo che sono broken, ma siccome non li può assegnare a nessun ebuild non ha niente da riemergere. Ho avuto un problema simile dopo un aggiornament di audacious.

Prova a vedere con 

```
# equery b FILE_BROKEN
```

 se appartengono a qualche pacchetto che hai installato. Se non appartengono a nessuno secondo me li puoi anche eliminare. (Anche se è meglio che aspetti conferme)

Byez

----------

## fbcyborg

pare che non appartengano ad alcun pacchetto...

attendo conferme per l'eliminazione!!!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ^Stefano^

Anche io da qualche giorno ho questi dubbi. il mio output è simile al vostro

```
Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

Checking reverse dependencies...

Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

will be emerged.

Collecting system binaries and libraries... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.1_files)

Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.2_ldpath)

Checking dynamic linking consistency...

  broken /usr/lib/azureus/libswt-cairo-gtk-3139.so (requires  libcairo.so.1)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib64/kde3/kio_pop3.la (requires /usr/lib64/libsasl2.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib64/kde3/kio_smtp.la (requires /usr/lib64/libsasl2.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib64/kde3/libksvgplugin.la (requires /usr/lib64/libfribidi.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib64/kde3/libksvgrendererlibart.la (requires /usr/lib64/libfribidi.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib64/kde3/svgthumbnail.la (requires /usr/lib64/libfribidi.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib64/libksvg.la (requires /usr/lib64/libfribidi.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib64/libtext2path.la (requires /usr/lib64/libfribidi.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/kio_pop3.la (requires /usr/lib64/libsasl2.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/kio_smtp.la (requires /usr/lib64/libsasl2.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/libksvgplugin.la (requires /usr/lib64/libfribidi.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/libksvgrendererlibart.la (requires /usr/lib64/libfribidi.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/svgthumbnail.la (requires /usr/lib64/libfribidi.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libksvg.la (requires /usr/lib64/libfribidi.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libtext2path.la (requires /usr/lib64/libfribidi.la)

 done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.3_rebuild)

Assigning files to ebuilds... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.4_ebuilds)

Evaluating package order... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order)

Dynamic linking on your system is consistent... All done.

```

trova dei file "broken" che non capisco se sono richiesti o se richiedono, ma poi non vuole emergere nulla. Non che mi dispiaccia, ma cosa vuol dire quando fa così   :Question: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Se non erro, mi sembra di aver capito che prendendo uno qualsiasi di quei files listati, se facendo (per esempio)

```
equery belongs /usr/lib/azureus/libswt-cairo-gtk-3139.so
```

non ottengo alcun risultato, vorrebbe dire che quel file non appartiene ad alcun pacchetto installato, e che quindi è inutile.

Sto attendendo conferma appunto per eliminare tutti questi files... 

Io ho avuto questo "problema" dopo un emerge --depclean e un revdep-rebuild che mi ha fatto emergere alcuni pacchetti.

EDIT: ho eliminato tutti quei files, ed anche se alcuni di essi non esistevano neanche, quando poi ho dato un revdep-rebuild successivamente è tutto tornato a posto... nessun file broken e 

```
Dynamic linking on your system is consistent...
```

----------

## X-Drum

ma scusate,

siete passati a modular xorg di recente per caso?

perche' ho trovato ed eliminato librerie orfane a seguito dell'aggiornamento

----------

## ^Stefano^

si, ma io questo simil problema l'ho sempre avuto. semplicemente non gli ho mai dato peso. quando ho trovato il post aperto ho voluto saperne di più, ma non mi ha mai creato problemi questo comportamento di revdep-rebuild.

----------

## fbcyborg

Io ho solo aggiornato xorg-x11 alla versione 7.0-r1, ma comunque penso che non dipenda da questo. E' capitato anche altre volte

----------

## X-Drum

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Io ho solo aggiornato xorg-x11 alla versione 7.0-r1, ma comunque penso che non dipenda da questo. E' capitato anche altre volte

 

a me è successo solamente dopo il passaggio a xorg modulare e sue 3 macchine (amd64,x86,x86)

non ho mai rilevato inconsistenze come queste prima

----------

## Sparker

Confermo, (in genere) quelli sono file che emerge si è perso per strada.

Qualche giorno fa ne ho eliminati parecchi, legati principalmente a librerie audio/video che avevo eliminato (ad esempio rimasugli di gstreamer)

comunque se si hanno dubbi, basta fare un controllo con equery belongs prima dell'eliminazione

----------

## luigi.malago

Anche io un problema simile...

```

tux luigi # revdep-rebuild

Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

Checking reverse dependencies...

Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

will be emerged.

Collecting system binaries and libraries... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.1_files)

Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.2_ldpath)

Checking dynamic linking consistency...

 terminated.

Removing incomplete /root/.revdep-rebuild.3_rebuild.

tux luigi # revdep-rebuild

Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

Checking reverse dependencies...

Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

will be emerged.

Collecting system binaries and libraries... using existing /root/.revdep-rebuild.1_files.

Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH... using existing /root/.revdep-rebuild.2_ldpath.

Checking dynamic linking consistency...

  broken /usr/lib/avifile-0.7/ac3pass.la (requires /usr/lib/libaviplayavformat.la)

  broken /usr/lib/avifile-0.7/ac3pass.la (requires /usr/lib/libaviplayavcodec.la)

  broken /usr/lib/avifile-0.7/audiodec.la (requires /usr/lib/libaviplayavformat.la)

  broken /usr/lib/avifile-0.7/audiodec.la (requires /usr/lib/libaviplayavcodec.la)

  broken /usr/lib/avifile-0.7/divx4.la (requires /usr/lib/libaviplayavformat.la)

  broken /usr/lib/avifile-0.7/divx4.la (requires /usr/lib/libaviplayavcodec.la)

  broken /usr/lib/avifile-0.7/ffmpeg.la (requires /usr/lib/libaviplayavformat.la)

  broken /usr/lib/avifile-0.7/ffmpeg.la (requires /usr/lib/libaviplayavcodec.la)

  broken /usr/lib/avifile-0.7/mad_audiodec.la (requires /usr/lib/libaviplayavformat.la)

  broken /usr/lib/avifile-0.7/mad_audiodec.la (requires /usr/lib/libaviplayavcodec.la)

  broken /usr/lib/avifile-0.7/mp3lame_audioenc.la (requires /usr/lib/libaviplayavformat.la)

  broken /usr/lib/avifile-0.7/mp3lame_audioenc.la (requires /usr/lib/libaviplayavcodec.la)

  broken /usr/lib/avifile-0.7/mp3lamebin_audioenc.la (requires /usr/lib/libaviplayavformat.la)

  broken /usr/lib/avifile-0.7/mp3lamebin_audioenc.la (requires /usr/lib/libaviplayavcodec.la)

  broken /usr/lib/avifile-0.7/mpeg_audiodec.la (requires /usr/lib/libaviplayavformat.la)

  broken /usr/lib/avifile-0.7/mpeg_audiodec.la (requires /usr/lib/libaviplayavcodec.la)

  broken /usr/lib/avifile-0.7/osmjpeg.la (requires /usr/lib/libaviplayavformat.la)

  broken /usr/lib/avifile-0.7/osmjpeg.la (requires /usr/lib/libaviplayavcodec.la)

  broken /usr/lib/avifile-0.7/vorbis_audio.la (requires /usr/lib/libaviplayavformat.la)

  broken /usr/lib/avifile-0.7/vorbis_audio.la (requires /usr/lib/libaviplayavcodec.la)

  broken /usr/lib/avifile-0.7/win32.la (requires /usr/lib/libaviplayavformat.la)

  broken /usr/lib/avifile-0.7/win32.la (requires /usr/lib/libaviplayavcodec.la)

  broken /usr/lib/avifile-0.7/xvid4.la (requires /usr/lib/libaviplayavformat.la)

  broken /usr/lib/avifile-0.7/xvid4.la (requires /usr/lib/libaviplayavcodec.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libaviplay.la (requires /usr/lib/libaviplayavformat.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libaviplay.la (requires /usr/lib/libaviplayavcodec.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libqavm.la (requires /usr/lib/libaviplayavformat.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libqavm.la (requires /usr/lib/libaviplayavcodec.la)

  broken /usr/lib/transcode/export_af6.la (requires /usr/lib/libaviplayavformat.la)

  broken /usr/lib/transcode/export_af6.la (requires /usr/lib/libaviplayavcodec.la)

 done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.3_rebuild)

Assigning files to ebuilds... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.4_ebuilds)

Evaluating package order... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order)

Dynamic linking on your system is consistent... All done.

tux luigi # equery b  /usr/lib/avifile-0.7/ac3pass.la

[ Searching for file(s) /usr/lib/avifile-0.7/ac3pass.la in *... ]

tux luigi # equery b  /usr/lib/libaviplay.la

[ Searching for file(s) /usr/lib/libaviplay.la in *... ]

tux luigi # equery b  /usr/lib/libqavm.la

[ Searching for file(s) /usr/lib/libqavm.la in *... ]

```

cosa mi consigliate di fare? posso andare tranquillo e cancellare?

grazie mille,

Luigi

PS: anche io vengo da un aggiornamento profondo, che ha coinvolto xorg e molti altri pacchetti..

----------

## ^Stefano^

Controlla che i file non servano al sistema, se sono inutili li puoi cancellare.

----------

## luigi.malago

li ho controllati uno per uno, sembra che non servano al sistema.

ne ho fatto una copia di backup e li ho cancellati.

pra revdep-rebuild non si lamenta più...

grazie mille,

Luigi

----------

